# Canine Freestyle



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Tell me everything! And post some videos if you have them 

(I know this is vague, but I really just want to learn all I can about it!)


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.worldcaninefreestyle.org/
a classic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KTFVeiPN64
http://cdf-freestyle.com/
Unfortunately the only vids of my dogs were from WCFO events and they have a policy that you aren't supposed to post them. Not that my little doggies are in the same league as the videos I'm posting


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

A friend http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRqI-BZ2P9I
Super talented team http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRqI-BZ2P9I
crufts winner: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy8tTkwHSjY
Richard as zombie: (heelwork to music - in the US the passes under his legs would not be allowed) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcvITIhqcS8&feature=related


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

By the way, if you can afford it, the Michele Pouliot on line course through KPA is excellent. It's fairly pricy but a chance to learn from a premier trainer. Well organized with plenty of very clear"how to" videos, and you can get Michele's personal eval and suggestion on your dog's video. (up really late - hyper from Chemo and watching the Americans in women's gymanstic finals (not usually this much of an insomniac)


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi4qvMmWJWs
Another by one of the masters.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Are you planning to get into it? I just started a few weeks ago, mostly just as something to do with Pixie, and I'm surprised at how much fun it is  It's kind of like structured trick training, and I'm teaching them tricks I always thought were too hard to bother, and it turns out it's not that hard after all 

Can't tell you much about it though, I've only just started myself....


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Those are all awesome, Pawz!!! Thanks so much for the links! I had no idea about the requirements on the World Canine Freestyle website - interesting to see. I wish I could afford that course! She looks awesome. What sorts of tricks did you use to compete with for your guys? (Obviously you don't have to list them all, just looking for some examples LOL!)

lil_fuzzy - I'm not really looking to take any classes, per say, but a friend and I were thinking about how cool it would be to put on an informal routine at our National Specialty. But I don't think I would have nearly enough moves to make it through an entire song! Though if we synched stuff up, it might make up for the lack of tricks


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ray's repretroir: Wave (and variations like "stir the cauldron" ) Pivot around a book with front paws on book (have not tried this since his broken leg), bow, weave, spin both directions, heel right and left, go around (me or object) Look in object/back at me. He has a beginner title and two X legs, but we have to start over in Handy Dandy (limp)
Alice: Sit pretty (see avatar), weave, spin, spin in front, side pass, heel right and left (working on behind) roll over, back up, back up in heel, sidepass left, retrieve objects, drop, tugs (front to heel), go around (me or object). Strum a ukulele. she has a beginners title in musical freestyle, sassy senior musical freestyle, heel work to music, and an X (novice) title in Sassy Senior. At our next event, Al will be working on Novice (MFX) in Heelwork to Music and Intermediate (masters) in Sassy Senior Musical Freestyle. And Ray will be starting over in Handy Dandy beginners (sigh). You don't really need a whole lot of tricks to do beginners. Most of the dogs you see in events don't look quite like those premiere dogs I linked - especially the beginner dogs.

By the way, especially at the lower levels, the music is edited down to a much shorter time. I use Goldwave to edit my music.


----------



## bgmacaw (May 5, 2012)

Interesting thread. I've been thinking about doing some sort of training like this with our Chi-mix pup. She's been very trainable for the most part with the exception of entering hoops and tunnels but me and squeeze cheez are working on that. 

Just recently she's learned how to jump into my arms, spin on just her rear legs and sort of dance. Once she's healed up completely from spaying we'll refine those further.

I don't know that I'd compete but it sounds like a way to have a lot of fun with your dog. I've done some herding and hunting training a long while ago and that was fun but that's not something for Chi (unless it's cat herding). People at the dog park think her act is quite cute.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Another thing about freestyle is that if you can't travel, are shy performing in front of people, or have a dog with issues in public, you can enter video competitions as well as live ones. I haven't entered any videos yet (technically challenged, and I get a perverse enjoyiment out of dressing up and doing this in front of a crowd (never thought I would).


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Woah. That's an impressive list of tricks, Pawz! I'm working with the heeling backwards thing with Kimma (the one who would do freestyle) and it is going well, but since I've accidentally stepped on her foot a couple of times while training, she's not a fan LOL. Poor girl. I started retraining it. Hopefully it sticks. And I'm not wearing shoes while doing it LOL.

Oh! They have something like that for agility, too, don't they? I think it's like VALOR or something? That sounds awesome. I think that Kimma should be fine in public, as she's getting to be better and better with her reactivity/anxiety in front of people/dogs during agility and obedience/rally. I actually think she would do better in public as she likes to "put on a show," and tricks don't stress her out at all. 

I've actually just started working with a friend of mine (she's in TX, though) for a freestyle routine for fun to do at our National Specialty this year! How long do you usually perform for? I know you said you usually cut the music (I have a program that can do that). The tricks also don't have to be too complex - I think just having 2 Finnish Spitz doing the same thing at the same time will be impressive enough to everyone


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Woah. That's an impressive list of tricks, Pawz! I'm working with the heeling backwards thing with Kimma (the one who would do freestyle) and it is going well, but since I've accidentally stepped on her foot a couple of times while training, she's not a fan LOL. Poor girl. I started retraining it. Hopefully it sticks. And I'm not wearing shoes while doing it LOL.
> 
> Oh! They have something like that for agility, too, don't they? I think it's like VALOR or something? That sounds awesome. I think that Kimma should be fine in public, as she's getting to be better and better with her reactivity/anxiety in front of people/dogs during agility and obedience/rally. I actually think she would do better in public as she likes to "put on a show," and tricks don't stress her out at all.
> 
> I've actually just started working with a friend of mine (she's in TX, though) for a freestyle routine for fun to do at our National Specialty this year! How long do you usually perform for? I know you said you usually cut the music (I have a program that can do that). The tricks also don't have to be too complex - I think just having 2 Finnish Spitz doing the same thing at the same time will be impressive enough to everyone


I don't use everything in a single routine. Ray is back to beginners level (has slight limp, so has to restart in Handy Dandy). His next routine is about a minute and a half. Alice's Heekwork routine (Novice level) is about 2:15 and her Sassy Senior intermediate routine is about 2:30. As you move up, routines get longer, because you need to do more to qualify. In beginner, it's wise to have a only a few good tricks, because if you have a full routine, and get behind, you can't get caught up. For a demo routine, I'd keep it simple. For teaching back up - get yourself a guide of some kind of chute. The wire storage cubes you can put together work great - just string them together in twolong pieces with zip ties, or use a couple of x-pens. Put them together in front, and keep them close enough that its hard for your dog to turn around, 
______________________
]
______________________] You will be just outside in front, and your dog will be just inside in front, facing each other. Show the dog a treat, and step back a couple of steps. Since your dog wants to get to the treat, and it's hard to turn around, he'll probably take a step backward. Click any backward foot motion (especially rear) and move in to treat. This way your dog learns back up without relying on you to move into him. I hope that's clear, it is a little hard to explain without showing. The guides are also great for teaching the dog sharp pivots - just set up in a small circle with you and dog inside. To get a left pivot, step slightly towards dog's shoulder. For right pivot slightly towards dog's hip (if dog is on your left)


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hooray! If I am reading the new WCFO Handi Dandi rule, Ray will be allowed to continue on his Novice level in the regular class! Have to re-cut music.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

That's great!!! I'm glad Ray can continue on instead of starting over 

We're making a bit of headway with walking backwards, but I think it will take some time. I probably won't do much of it (of any) for the for fun routine we're planning to do at Nationals. Thanks for the examples of the timing, as well. I thought a 4 minute song would be a bit much


----------

